# My improved 36g bowfront and 38g



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Here are some pics of my 36 gallon bowfront and my 38 gallon I've had for years, finally have the 38 looking how I want it to. Sorry the pics aren't too clear, took them with a cellphone.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

nice tanks!


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

this is what the 38g looked like back in the good ol days

thank you


----------

